# Master of The Chainsaw carves a bear



## Chainsaw Master

*Some of ya's asked me to post some pics of a carving in progress, so heres my best shot. Its kinda hard carving with one hand taking a pic with the other. Warning this is not to tried at home without adult supervision. 








A nice setting is good for inspiration, got hit with a foot of beautiful white stuff last nite.






A 5 ft. red pine block, with my 346 xp. The 16" laminated bar with 3/8 low pro chain, takes off a lotta weight, it cuts a narrow kerf, faster than regular 3/8 chain, and as far as chainsaws go........ it screams.






4 cuts, one was removing inch or so of old wood off the top.






7-8 cuts more, and ya got ears.*


----------



## Chainsaw Master

*continued*






A humbolt notch?






4 more cuts makes a nose.






2 more cuts makes for some arm work.






346 cuts circles, 2 cuts each side.


----------



## Chainsaw Master

*continued*






2 more cuts, make some arms, another humbolt?






Fired up the jonyred, did a little wiz work with the log wizzard.






Close up of the wizzard at work.






5-10 minutes with the wiz, cleans him all up.


----------



## Chainsaw Master

*continued*






A couple minutes. wizzing on the nose.






A close up of the head.






A couple more touches with the log wizzard.






I wish I had a full wrap handle for this upside down wiz work.


----------



## Chainsaw Master

*continued*






Neck all nice and clean, time to fire up the 346. Some times I got both saws running, its nice to have a saw that'll set on a stump idling, and not run away.






Put a notch in the nose, and did a little paw work.






Side view, paws look even.






back view..... looks ok bach there, Hmmmmm he's ready for the chopping block.


----------



## Chainsaw Master

*cont.*






After some serious grunting, and a little help from the kid, he's on the chopping block, and I'm ready to do a little leg work.






All notched and ready for the back cut..............






Fired up the jonnyred, and did a couple minutes of wiz work on that notch.






A little more wiz work on his belly, cleans that up.


----------



## Chainsaw Master

*finis*






side view, while I fire up 346 to do some leg work.






2 cuts.......perfect notch??????






Some wiz work on the back, and front. A little boring on the front, with the 346, screaming wide open, makes the legs.






There ya are.....a bear.


----------



## skwerl

That looks easy. You just start with a big log and cut away everything that doesn't look like a bear!


----------



## Mange

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Chainsaw Master

*try that again*






All notched and ready for the back cut..............






Fired up the jonnyred, and did a couple minutes of wiz work on that notch.






A little more wiz work on his belly, cleans that up.


----------



## Chainsaw Master

Hmmmmm guess I didn't need to try that again, I thought the last post didn't take......


----------



## West Texas

Impressive to say the least. Not only to have the vision in your 'minds eye' but to be able to create it physically with wood and saws.


----------



## vharrison2

Nice work, thanks for posting.


----------



## Redbull

I'm very inspired now. Damnit! My wife would kill me if I took on another hobby.


----------



## keith c raymond

Thanks a lot .Now I have some inspiration to try that sometime.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Chainsaw Master said:


> Hmmmmm guess I didn't need to try that again, I thought the last post didn't take......




Remember to refresh your page before you assume a post didn't take. You might be looking at at cached copy otherwise.


Nice post!


----------



## Vman

incredible work!! i also looked at your site, you are truly an artist!
how much time in total does it take you to make that bear?


----------



## Chainsaw Master

Vman said:


> incredible work!! i also looked at your site, you are truly an artist!
> how much time in total does it take you to make that bear?



Thanks for the compliment, an to all who gave one. As far as I carved in the picsnormally would be about 45 min. carving time. It was a bit longer with a camera in one hand.....Next I'll go over it with the log wizzard, paying carefull attention to plane with the grain, and smooth it out, so's I can take my husky 136 with a dime tip and put in the details.


----------



## badcars2

i just now got good at the cut into 16" pieces and get in log splitter. the stacking part still needs some work, on my end anyway!


----------



## gumneck

Nice work. Tks for sharing.

Curious....would yellow pine work as well as the red pine?


----------



## Chainsaw Master

gumneck said:


> Nice work. Tks for sharing.
> 
> Curious....would yellow pine work as well as the red pine?



Gumneck, I like any type of pine thats available. The reason being is pine gets lots of small cracks when it drys, where as other types of wood will get a couple large cracks, and if they're in the wrong place can really mess up a carving. Also pine cuts so much easier, especially a nice fresh green log.


----------



## Tree Sling'r

Thats cool. Over on the coast just west of me there are lots of guys along the road that carve with redwood. Really neat stuff. Anyway, I have worked with fella's who I thought were carving a masterpiece - but they were actually trying to get their undercut out. After the tree was down the stump looked like a perfect carving of Hiroshima - you know - afterwards.


----------



## Vman

how is it using oak or maple?


----------



## trimmmed

Very cool!  

Thanks for taking the time to post that


----------



## Chainsaw Master

Vman said:


> how is it using oak or maple?



I've carved in hardwood before......takes lots longer, as its harder cutting, also when it finally dries.... on big carvings .....they still weigh a ton. I do a lot of hardwood stumps in peoples yards, and have gotten some nice results. Really tough carving on a oak stump thats been there for a couple years.


----------



## ontario026

Thanks for sharing, beautiful work, if you ever feel like doing any more "tutorials" such as this one, I for one would greatly appreciate it! 

thanks
Matthew


----------



## tawilson

Ditto, I don't know how I missed this thread, but I'd like to see more. You can tell when someone's good at something, they make it look so easy. I got a chuckle out of Rockys' joke too.


----------



## dogdad

Nice work of carving.......you make it look easy. How long you been carving like this?


----------



## wagonwheeler

Really like the play by play. It would be cool to see vid clips of different stages...

I beleive my aptitude lies in making a perfectly carved bear look much like an ordinary log...

Chaser


----------



## Semi-Hex

Were you doing layout in your minds eye or basing it on the Golden Rectangle? I can't seem to get the proportions correct, any help would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Loweecey, the thread is over a year old, and Chainsaw Master hasn't been active on this board since January. I'm thinkin' you aren't likely going to get an answer from him!

Bailey's has some carving books and videos. Might be of some use to you.

http://store.baileys-online.com/cgi-bin/baileys/subcat?area_id=67


----------



## Semi-Hex

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Loweecey, the thread is over a year old, and Chainsaw Master hasn't been active on this board since January. I'm thinkin' you aren't likely going to get an answer from him!
> 
> Bailey's has some carving books and videos. Might be of some use to you.
> 
> http://store.baileys-online.com/cgi-bin/baileys/subcat?area_id=67



Well at least this is a start. Thank you.


----------



## tawilson

Hah, I thanked someone for resurrecting this thread a year ago, and I thank you again. I'm really gonna bookmark it this time. Rocky's joke still made me chuckle. Wish I could rep him for it.


----------



## Semi-Hex

I'm retired brush crew, so I can cut holes in trees, fall them in crazy ways when they are dead, broken and on fire, but I can't even carve my name in one. No artistic talent at all. To see this type of work just amazes me. (I'll say it out loud, since he may not hear it).


----------



## LightningLoader

great thread. I'm always amazed by sculptors. I just can't see things in 3D before they're done. It's one thing to sculpt in clay where you're adding on, but it's really impressive when people sculpt in wood where you have to take away. Great bear.


----------

